# I think I broke my T-56



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I've never had any problems with my transmission for the 4 months I've had it, never. I'm the original owner and its now got about 4500 on it. On my drive to work (which is about 5 miles) my car was fine, until I pulled into the parking lot and it didn't want to go into second or first. I thought it was just acting up for no reason so I forgot about it until I left. Then when I left work, I couldn't get it into reverse. I had to roll backwards out of my spot to get out. Now, none of the gears are easy to get into and 5th is very bad and reverse is nearly impossible. 6th made a slight grinding noise with the clutch all the way to the floor. I'm thinking of briging it to a dealer tomorrow to look at it but I'm curious about my warranty. Does my Corsa exhaust void it at all? If it doesn't and they say it does should I fight it? Also, I know GM is tight with loaning cars to people who aren't 23. I'm only 20 and I don't know if they'll give me a loaner while my car is in the shop. I'm sure they'll give me a sunfire or something with a million miles on it if they do. I just want to know what to expect when I go in tomorrow.


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

Exhaust will not void the transmission warranty.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know, but it sounds like a sticky clutch, keeping the gears loaded down with engine torque.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I just wanted to be completely sure because a cold air intake voided my friends warranty on his Golf GTI. They said the intake made the car more powerful and the transmission couldn't handle the extra power. I know that's completely b.s. but it shows that anything is possible.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Exhaust has absolutely nothing to do with the transmission. However, it could lead the service writer to say "oh, a gear head busted up his tranny" and rule that it's not a warranty claim because they can make more money charging you for it.

As for a VW dealer voiding a warranty because of a CAI, that's normal because every VW dealer on the face of the Earth is run by complete a-holes.

Correct me if I'm wrong -- but isn't Dundee in the Chicago area? You might want to ask around if there are any good, performance friendly Pontiac service departments in your area.

I have heard that Crystal Lake is mod car friendly, Dan Wolf and Haggerty are good while Schaumburg and Sullivan are horrible.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I am near the chicago area. I'm def. not going to schaumburg because they are the people I first went to to buy the car and they were the absolute worst people to deal with. I would like to take it to the place I bought it, but they were bought out by somebody else a month ago and they are an hour away. As far as near me, Woody Pontiac in Elgin was where I planned on taking it because they were the dealer of choice for a friend of mine and they seem fine. I will consider the Crystal Lake dealer though. I'm just worried because they have to remove my exhaust to get the trans out and I don't wan them saying "Oh, we don't know how to remove aftermarket exhaust, we can't do it". Although I guess that's why I should find the performance oriented dealer. Also, I can't just bring it to any GM dealer can I? When I had an Oldsmobile Aurora, I'd take it to the Chevy/Cadillac dealer near me since Olds was gone and it had a Northstar so I figured Cadillac guys would know what to do.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

If it's a big deal up in the Chicago area, you can always come down to Bloomington to Rebec - Pontiac. I've got a CAI and modified exhaust and I've never had a bit of trouble from them on any warranty work.


----------



## cpowell (Mar 1, 2007)

unless they find a direct link between the exhaust and the trans problem you are having they should fix it. performance parts should only void a warranty claim if they directy cause the problem. likea turbo blowing the engine as opposed to a window motor going bad. turbo had nothing to do with it. you should be ok.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

abright52 said:


> Exhaust will not void the transmission warranty.


:agree 

*Check your clutch's slave cylinder. You still have fluid? The pedal feel the same? If every thing there is fine, Maybe the gear oil in there is leaking? Check the plug for evidence of leakage. Linkage to the transmission tampered with at all? 
Grinding sounds like synchronizer gears? Hope you don't have the problems 2005_GTO_Girl had. Fingers crossed.*


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

The darn crappy T-56 is the main reason I bought an A6 in the C6. If they would have had another tranny, something with decent shift feel and reliability, I would have bought a manual.


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

Glad that I decided to go with the A4. I at first wanted the manual but thought better of it since the wife would be driving the goat more than I would and figured the auto would be much more user friendly for her.

Seems that the M6's are frequently having problems with transmissions and clutches. Unless I've missed a thread(s) on this forum, I haven't heard of an A4 having any kind of major transmission problems. -Jim



fergyflyer said:


> The darn crappy T-56 is the main reason I bought an A6 in the C6. If they would have had another tranny, something with decent shift feel and reliability, I would have bought a manual.


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

I brought it in this morning to Crystal Lake and by the time I got there, it wouldn't go into any gears hardly. I was cruising in 4th the whole way there and it was hard to get going in first. With the clutch all the way to the floor it would still roll. So they tell me also that you need to be 21 to get a loaner. Well, I'm 20 for the next 4 weeks, then I'm 21. I told the guy I could either attempt to drive it home and be back in 4 weeks or he can get me a car. He talked to his manager and I'm now in a 2001 Malibu. I guess it's my punishment for breaking the GTO. They said they might call me today or maybe Monday. They think it's something with the clutch since it got progressively worse in only 1 day.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CycloneJack said:


> I brought it in this morning to Crystal Lake and by the time I got there, it wouldn't go into any gears hardly. I was cruising in 4th the whole way there and it was hard to get going in first. With the clutch all the way to the floor it would still roll. So they tell me also that you need to be 21 to get a loaner. Well, I'm 20 for the next 4 weeks, then I'm 21. I told the guy I could either attempt to drive it home and be back in 4 weeks or he can get me a car. He talked to his manager and I'm now in a 2001 Malibu. I guess it's my punishment for breaking the GTO. They said they might call me today or maybe Monday. They think it's something with the clutch since it got progressively worse in only 1 day.


*Let me get this straight..... You were able to purchase the car under the age of 21, it then fails, and they tell you, you have to be 21 to get a loaner? ....
What kind of BS is that? Can't be an insurance thing. 

Funny how they say...I'll talk to the manager and he said well, we'll make an exception..... Next thing they'll tell you you're are too young to have your car fixed. No wonder there are jerks like that walking around with bruised faces.
Just pathetic man, pathetic. Let us know how you make out, Hope they don't make you wait til you're 21 to pick it back up....:willy:  *


----------



## CycloneJack (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, they called me today, it was a faulty pressure plate. So they are giving me a new one and a new clutch too. They should have it done tomorrow night or Wednesday morning. All free of charge. Is the pressure plate a common problem? If not, how did I manage to break it?


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Never heard of that issue before. You didn't break it. This was no doubt caused by something not being done correctly at Tremec -- GM's manual transmission supplier for the Monaro/GTO.


----------



## RipTheSix (Apr 26, 2006)

*T-56*

While on the topic of transmissions, i have 6k on my car and i have some issues. While hitting high rpms 6100 + and ripping it into second, i sometimes get a little grind going into second. But its not like im shifting wrong, it only happens sometimes.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I get the same thing and attribute it to the Tremec's truck-like design. It's really kind of a crappy unit.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

RipTheSix said:


> While on the topic of transmissions, i have 6k on my car and i have some issues. While hitting high rpms 6100 + and ripping it into second, i sometimes get a little grind going into second. But its not like im shifting wrong, it only happens sometimes.


I have a 91 Suprea Turbo and it does that too,,in fact every manual trans. car I have owned under high rpms and fast shifting has done this. My guess is that even with the clutch in that it is simply still doing some "spinning" still. I haven't had any problems as a result btw,,,


----------

